# Native Georgia scorpions



## johnharper (Sep 28, 2009)

Yesterday I got a phone call from an aunt said they had me a scorpion caught in a cup. Turns out my cousin found it in his house. He also says hes been seeing alot of them lately on his property. I have always wanted some native scorpions in my collection. I also have a new place to hunt for them now.  Its real big its about 2 inches.

John


----------



## ThomasH (Sep 28, 2009)

johnharper said:


> Yesterday I got a phone call from an aunt said they had me a scorpion caught in a cup. Turns out my cousin found it in his house. He also says hes been seeing alot of them lately on his property. I have always wanted some native scorpions in my collection. I also have a new place to hunt for them now.  Its real big its about 2 inches.
> 
> John


:clap:  Congrats! :clap: 

I don't really know Georgia scorps but I would assume carolinianus.

Have you seen/picked it up yet or are you going by what your relatives said? Do you know what species this is? Could you post a picture?

TBH


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 28, 2009)

ThomasH said:


> :clap:  Congrats! :clap:
> 
> I don't really know Georgia scorps but I would assume carolinianus.
> 
> TBH


Like Thomas my first guess would be Carlolinianus they range matured from 1-2 inches. Their pretty small and well plain old brown scorpion but their neat. You also have another pretty scorpion though. Here are your natives found this awhile back and posted it quite a few times.

Georgia Natives:
http://www.scorpopedia.com/Vaejovis_carolinianus
http://www.scorpopedia.com/Centruroides_hentzi

This is a checklist by state:
http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html


----------



## johnharper (Sep 29, 2009)

Its a Vaejovis carolinianus. The one I picked up from my aunts house sunday is more black than brown though. I do not have any pictures of it yet. Do these climb as much as the bark scorpions? 

John


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine kinda vary. Sometimes up sometimes just hiding under things. Faintest bit of light and they run and hide. They mostly seem to go where ever it is moist.


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 2, 2009)

interesting. 

I live in north Alabama, and I've never found anything other than Vaejovis Carolinianus.

post a pic if you can, I would love to see it.


----------

